# Movie Review: TMNT



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

My son had a half day today, and I had a "use it or lose it" vacation day today... so we headed off to TMNT...

First Up Movie Previews:
Fantastic 4 - Rise of the Silver Surfer (Looks SWEET)
Harry Potter 4 - July 13th... Looks just as good as the other
Underdog - Live Action Underdog, with Jason Lee as the voice of Under Dog... short preview so I am not sure if they are doing the whole "pill" is the power or not...

-----------------------------------------------
TMNT:

*General Storyline*
This is a "continuation" of the live action movies... It appears to be about 2 years after the TMNT-3 (the time travel one).

So they don't really "re-introduce" the Turtles (where they came from, ect). The do go through a recap on what they are all doing.

Here is a little more detail of the story line, but spoilerized so those that don't want to know...



Spoiler



3,000 years ago this warrior found a way to tap into another "dimension"... well it backfired, and he was cursed with immortality, while 13 monsters where released on earth....

This portal can only be opened once every 3,000 years.

April is now "with" Casey Jones, but is a free-lance "Indiana Jones" type.
She is in South Africa and "happens" to find Leonardo that has been gone for a while.

The other "main" story: Family and how important it is



The Animation is pretty good... Not CARS or Toy Story quality, but really really good.

I have to agree with another review I saw at www.mania.com; It is a great "restart" to the TMNT movies. Even if this just leads to a DVD movie series, it is nice to see the Turtles in a more "serious" mode... not the goofball way they where in the last set of movies.

I don't frequent the comics much... but this version seems like it would be closer to the comics then the cartoon series.

My one disappointment... The voice for Splitter was so wrong... The Turtles and other Characters are pretty good match.

So might not be worth $10 to go and see it... but if you can catch the mid day at $5... At least check out the DVD when it comes out.


----------

